# I Found A pigeon egg what do i do?



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi i just moved to a old farm house a couple months ago. i was walking in the hay loft of the barn and found to pigeon eggs on the ground one had a crack in it but the other was fine so i brought it in the house and put it under a lamp i am wetting it with a damp clouth and turning it often wht should i do?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It is very difficult to successfully incubate an egg without the proper equipment or a foster pair to sit on the egg. It is also very difficult to raise a baby pigeon from day one .. not impossible but a real challenge and big responsibility. Here's a link on incubation: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4968

If you attempt this and the egg hatches do you have a heating pad and/or heat lamp, baby bird forumla, syringes or eyedroppers, and the ability to feed the baby numerous times per day?

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Animal_Lover said:


> Hi i just moved to a old farm house a couple months ago. i was walking in the hay loft of the barn and found to pigeon eggs on the ground one had a crack in it but the other was fine so i brought it in the house and put it under a lamp i am wetting it with a damp clouth and turning it often wht should i do?


Well, obviously from your name, you love animals and that's great, but there are times that we must let mother nature take her course. First of all, there's no telling how long the egg has been there. Could be hours, days or weeks. It's most likely no good BUT if it were to hatch, baby pigeons are very difficult to raise from an egg. They aren't like chickens that hatch and start self feeding in a matter of minutes. They are totally helpless and dependant for the first two weeks of life. Not saying it can't be done, but you need LOTS of free time.......no feeding once or twice a day. You must feed them every two hours for a week or so. I've never raised one that small. It would actually scare me to death to have to and the ONLY way I would attempt it is if I actually found a brand new baby that was abandoned. Then I'd give it my best shot, but I would never try to hatch a pigeon egg and raise the baby.
You asked what you should do............I would just leave the egg be. A lot easier on you AND a new baby if it should hatch. They NEED thier parents pigeon milk the first 5 or 6 days of life and that's something you can't give them. You might keep them alive MAYBE, but they certainly wouldn't get what the parents could give them.
Something to think about before you undertake something like this.
Good luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree that in this instance it's best to let nature take it's course.
I have successfully raised two pigeons from the just hatched stage. At the time, I was not inexperienced and had an incubator which made a big difference. Both are doing great and are my beloved house pigeons. One of them, Sammy is pictured at my signature.
I probably would have been scared too. I just didn't know better.


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

i dont think they were there for too long cuz the cats stay there and play on the rafters they don't go after birds we used to have budgies.(i gave him to my cousin because his friend died)
i think one might have knoked them down with his/her tale when we called them for there brecfest.
then we took them back to the barm and we found the eggs!
we have a lot of eye dropers and sieringes because we have raised kitten whos mom died the day he (aka: Fiver,Five ,Five alive) was born


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Are the eggs incubated now?

Reti


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

They are in a nest i made out of fabric under a heat lamp.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You could candle them now to see if they are fertile.
Hold a flashlight behind the egg in a darkened room and see if you see an embryo inside the egg.
let us know.

Reti


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

i think there is what would it look like?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Animal_Lover said:


> i think there is what would it look like?


Check out the links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14912


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

i think so its hard too tell i only have a huge flash light and i cant get the light to shine were i wont it to
but it looks like a circle in the middle of the egg


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That sounds like an egg yolk.
You can actually use a candle instead of a flashlight.

Reti


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

i did that there is a darker shape in the egg about the size of the tip of my pinkie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds viable to me. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I've got to say I agree with the other members, I don't think that incubating a good idea. You are VERY unlikley to get a live bird at the end of this. It would be far more humane to allow nature to take its course.


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

*help*

i found and printed a sheet that had the days and pics of how theembryo should look as it gets closer to hatching.
the only thing that is bother ing me now is that i was candeling it to show my parents and i noticed there was another smaller dot 1/2 cm beside it the second dot is about the size of the top of a striaght pin .smaller actually
is this a problam?
i just weighed it and it wieghs exactly 12 gm


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Animal_Lover said:


> i found and printed a sheet that had the days and pics of how theembryo should look as it gets closer to hatching.
> the only thing that is bother ing me now is that i was candeling it to show my parents and i noticed there was another smaller dot 1/2 cm beside it the second dot is about the size of the top of a striaght pin .smaller actually
> is this a problam?
> i just weighed it and it wieghs exactly 12 gm


I wouldn't know, but it could be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If there are no signs of veins developing and of the embryo becoming larger, then the egg is not fertile and will not develop or hatch.

Terry


----------

